# 01224 - Control Module Does Not Match Vehicle - Airbag Light



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

I have an airbag light that is triggered by the code below.
VAG-COM Version: Release 303.1
Control Module Part Number: 6Q0 909 605 F 
Component and/or Version: 04 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004
Software Coding: 12340
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
1 Faults Found:
01224 - Control Module Does Not Match Vehicle
35-00 - -
It's and '01 Wolfsburg Jetta 1.8t, and the ECU in the car is not the original ECU. I assume this is the culprit and I just need to know how to recode the airbag controller. 

TIA


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 01224 - Control Module Does Not Match Vehicle - Airbag Light (Zealot)*

Changing the ECU on a Mk.4 should not result in a code like that. 
-Uwe-


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

So what would cause that code?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Zealot)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01224
-Uwe-
PS: VAG-COM version 303 is not longer supported. Depending on the type of interface you have, an update to version 311 or 409 is free.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*

That really doesn't help much. So basically the airbag module that came with the car all of a sudden decided it doesn't want to match the car?


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

Would this code be triggered if one of the plugs for the airbags came loose


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Zealot)*

Could be, but doesn't need to. As Uwe said, you should scan again with a current version and post a complete scan.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I have an older non-dongle interface, so the upgrade is not free. Anyways a newer version is not going to change the code thats stored, so I don't see how that will change anything.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

I am not trying to argue with you but even with an older interface you can at least use 311, maybe even 409. No doubt about that.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3295986
Either wait a while and hope it goes away or check all the wiring and replace module.
My issue was the module was getting wet. When the source of the water was found it was corrected and when the module had time to dry off the error went away by itself.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_I am not trying to argue with you but even with an older interface you can at least use 311, maybe even 409. No doubt about that.

I wasn't seeking an argument, but a newer version of the software is not going to pull a different code, so telling me to upgrade doesn't really help with the situation. If my problem was with a possible bug in Vag-Com then I can understand the importance up upgrading, but in this case it seems to be a moot point. As you can see below, a newer version still pulls the same code.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.LBL
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066

1 Fault Found:
01224 - Control Module Does Not Match Vehicle
35-00 - -
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3295986
Either wait a while and hope it goes away or check all the wiring and replace module.
My issue was the module was getting wet. When the source of the water was found it was corrected and when the module had time to dry off the error went away by itself.

Thanks, for the helpful insight. What was your source of water? I had a clogged sunroof drain awhile back that caused my floorboards to get a little damp, but it never got high enough to touch the airbag controller.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for double checking with a newer version, as said before it could have been related and we start double checking the easiest or most likeliest things first.
Water often has the attitude of crawling through the wiring to the control module connectors, have you checked the connector yet? Make sure it's clean and dry.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

Not yet, I'll have to wait till the weekend to tear apart the interior


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

A/C filter cover was missing. This will cause MASSIVE amounts of water to enter the vehicle the passenger side floor was actually flooding with 1"+ of water if we left it outside overnight in a light rain.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (joako)*

By ac filter do you mean the cabin filter? My water issue was the front passenger sunroof drain, but I fixed it and haven't had any sign of water leakage in a couple of years


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Airbag 01224 - Control Module Does Not Match Vehicle 35-00 - -*

So no solution to the 'module does not match' code, other than corrosion?
Where to actually look for the corrosion?
Where is the corroded module located?

Is there other diagnostics that can be run (output test, measuring blocks) to better diagonose?

01224 - Control Module Does Not Match Vehicle 
35-00 - -


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*03 coding seems to be correct*

looking in stored autoscans in my files 
your coding and system pn#s are correct for the car 
for AW 15 
you did not post auto scan so no coding values for AW 01 or AW 19 

which is part of the reason U must post an autoscan RTFB RTFFAQ
no one here is psychic least of all myself 

next
i would look in the coding of AW 19 and AW 1 to see if the system believes there is an airbag module in the car

and in MVB in AW 19 verify that AW 15 can communicate 
and in MVB in AW 01 verify that AW 15 can communicate 

since AW 15 sets a fault , it seems that it can communicate with AW 19 

since you replaced AW 01 focus on that 
or choice c
assuming AW 15 is not full of green fuzzies or h20
the AW 15 is kaka


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

What does the "AW" and "MVB" stand for.

Earlier scan below (note: no ABS module (bad; fixed and replaced by now):

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 (x64)
Data version: 20121222

Friday,17,May,2013,18:13:04:36008

Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


Mileage: 184990km/114947miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-906-018-AUG.clb
Part No: 4B0 906 018 BQ
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 16501
Shop #: WSC 40907 
VCID: 71E96D553B25B290DE2

3 Faults Found:
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1649 - 35-00 - Missing Message from ABS Controller
17522 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S2 
P1114 - 35-10 - Internal Resistance too High - Intermittent
17545 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add) 
P1137 - 35-00 - System too Rich
Readiness: 0000 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 C
Component: 03 AIRBAG VW6 0003 
Coding: 12339
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 377D934D15C12CA0D06

2 Faults Found:
01224 - Control Module Does Not Match Vehicle 
35-00 - - 
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180) 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx2-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 920 B
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V26 
Coding: 07245
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 1D3161E5973D66F02AA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00004
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: F0EFE851B02F3B9851C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 6W Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 8603AE89A2AB05289B0

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J1959801D
Component: 6W Tõrsteuerger. FS0002F 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J1959802E
Component: 6W Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1J4959811D
Component: 6W Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1J4959812D
Component: 6W Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 

3 Faults Found:
00953 - Interior Light Time limit 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
01329 - Convenience System Data Bus in Emergency Mode 
35-00 - - 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 180 B
Component: Radio DE2 0004 
Coding: 04041
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 1E3366E99A3B7DE8330

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Very first scan after buying the car:

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 (x64)
Data version: 20121222

Sunday,21,April,2013,14:18:13:36008

Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


Mileage: 183650km/114114miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-906-018-AUG.clb
Part No: 4B0 906 018 BQ
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 16501
Shop #: WSC 40907 
VCID: 71E96D553B25B290DE2

1 Fault Found:
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1649 - 35-00 - Missing Message from ABS Controller
Readiness: 0010 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 C
Component: 03 AIRBAG VW6 0003 
Coding: 12339
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 377D934D15C12CA0D06

1 Fault Found:
01224 - Control Module Does Not Match Vehicle 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx2-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 920 920 B
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V26 
Coding: 07245
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 1D3161E5973D66F02AA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00004
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: F0EFE851B02F3B9851C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 6W Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 8603AE89A2AB05289B0

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J1959801D
Component: 6W Tõrsteuerger. FS0002F 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J1959802E
Component: 6W Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1J4959811D
Component: 6W Tõrsteuerger. HL0002H 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1J4959812D
Component: 6W Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 

3 Faults Found:
01329 - Convenience System Data Bus in Emergency Mode 
35-00 - - 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1J0 035 180 B
Component: Radio DE2 0004 
Coding: 04041
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 1E3366E99A3B7DE8330

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*car may have been in a crash*

it is possible this car may have been involved in a crash 
and air bags were deployed which damaged the Airbag module 

see the current fault for crash sensor right side 
maybe or maybe unrelated 

AW = address word
MVB = Measured Value block s


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

mwebb said:


> it is possible this car may have been involved in a crash


Possible but unlikely. Carfax at least did not show any accident, let alone one with airbag deployment.

Where the module sits (behind radio/HVAC in center dash, on top of the tunnel) is not a frequent spot for water leaks/flooding.

I will check on the crash sensors (IIRC, on floor, under the carpet, under the passenger side front seat); may still have a few of them on hand for trial and error and get exact part number. I have replaced a few of those (I assume corrosion) on my cars in the past.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------

